# Wackem's Jonboat Federation Championship



## HAWGHUNNA

Wackem Crazy Baits http://wackemcrazybaits.com/index.htm , in association with Carolina Skiff http://www.carolinaskiff.com/ , and Coleman Outboards http://www.colemanoutboards.com/index.htm presents, the first annual Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation Championship.

Additional Great LWB Jonboat Federation Championship,  Sponsorship support (at present time) inculude ....

A Custom Professional Paint Job (of winners choice) and Rhino Liner Job for the New Carolina Skiff.
Akua Boat Fenders ... http://www.akuaboatfenders.com/
High Power Swim Baits ... http://fishatl.com/swimbait.html
Sims Pro Tackle 256-610-3404 (Eagle Graph)
Wackem Crazy Baits
Constant Threat Baits
Haber Vision... www.habervision.com
http://www.myswimbait.com/
http://www.tinboats.net/


Date : October 13th 2012
Location : (Neutral Site) - To Be Determined

Grand Prize : A new Carolina Skiff J-14 Jon Boat, powered by .... either a 9.9 hp or 15 hp Coleman Outboard, Akua Boat Fenders, and An Eagle Fish Easy 350c Graph.

At this time, there is 3 ways to qualify for the LWB Federation Championship. 
(1) Finish in the top 6 in the LWB Georgia one on one tour, points standings.
(2) Finish in the top 3 in the LWB Bama team tour, points standings.
(3) Finish in the top 3 in the LWB North Carolina team tour, points standings.

The LWB Jonboat Federation will be adding additional Jonboat Clubs in the near future. We would like to allow a broader opportunity for interested Jonboat anglers to be able to qualify, for this or future Jonboat Federation Championship(s).


----------



## Rowdy1974

That's one heck of a grand prize HH!  Thank you for your time and all of the sponsors backing the world of jon boat tournament fishing!  I'm going to have to try out some Trick Sticks from Wackem this weekend.  Now for the hard part......trying to finish in the Top 6 for Lil' Water GA to qualify.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Rowdy1974 said:


> I'm going to have to try out some Trick Sticks from Wackem this weekend.  Now for the hard part......trying to finish in the Top 6 for Lil' Water GA to qualify.



The Trick Sticks work! I've got a custom color order placed, and can hardly wait to get'em wet.

You are holding your own, and currently in the LWB Ga. top 6. Just hang in there, brother.


----------



## Reminex

Sounds good...


----------



## Reminex

So a person could win the state championship, but not get to go to the federation championship?   So it's not the best anglers...just the most dedicated.


----------



## Randall

If there was a way to qualify through the State Championship Tournament as well it sure would help to influence me and I am sure others to fish more of the one man tournaments. I am sure I will not have time to fish enough to qualify in points as many of the other best jonboat fishermen as well. I had planned on fishing enough to compete in the State Championship to have a chance to move on the the Federation Championship. With it being points champs only at this time and my time to fish tournaments being limited I will not fish many of them.

Thats a great sponsor package already. Someone will be going home with some nice stuff.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Reminex said:


> So a person could win the state championship, but not get to go to the federation championship?   So it's not the best anglers...just the most dedicated.


*
@ Reminex .... The best anglers from each Federated Club, will determine who wins the Federation Championship. Besides, some guys have already stated that "the lwb ooo shootout won't be a true state championship".*



Randall said:


> If there was a way to qualify through the State Championship Tournament as well it sure would help to influence me and I am sure others to fish more of the one man tournaments.
> 
> That's a great sponsor package already. Someone will be going home with some nice stuff.


*@ Randall .... By the top 6 in points "only" qualifying, it should influence more anglers to fish every Federated Club's tournaments, to have a shot at the Federation Championship prize packages. *
*
Thanks Randall, we have some great support from our sponsors .... no doubt!*


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LWB would like to thank Sims' Pro Tackle, for providing an Eagle Easy Mark 350c Graph to go onto the Carolina Skiff for the Grand Prize @ the LWB Federation Championship.

 Sim's Pro Tackle (Daniel-256-610-3404) More info. on SPT to come.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

GOTTA LOVE THE NEW WACKEM LOGO .....

http://www.freewebs.com/lwbassin/


----------



## Rowdy1974

Nice!  Fast Phil and I are going to drown a few Wackem baits at Varner on Saturday.  I think Wackem Crazy Baits should consider adopting the slogan you posted a couple of weeks ago...'Let's get Crazy y'all!'.  Tell me that wouldn't make a great t-shirt.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Rowdy1974 said:


> Nice! I think Wackem Crazy Baits should consider adopting the slogan you posted a couple of weeks ago...'Let's get Crazy y'all!'.  Tell me that wouldn't make a great t-shirt.



Yes it would make a great Looking Fishin' Jersey, and a one way vision - window decal for my truck


----------



## LIPS

for some reason i was thinking the tournament was this weekend. now i might have to work next week. hope i can get this fixed


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

HAWGHUNNA said:


> The Wackem Crazy Baits' "LWB Jonboat Federation" will be adding additional Jonboat Clubs in the near future. We would like to allow a broader opportunity for interested Jonboat anglers to be able to qualify, for this or future Jonboat Federation Championship(s).



And the Federation GROWS ....

http://www.sportsmanliving.com/forum/showthread.php?168-......and-the-Federation-grows!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lil' Water Bassin' is proud to announce that The LWB Jonboat Federation is now a partner with Haber Vision.
Haber Vision, is a premium Polarized sunglass company. The company is owned by Steve Haber, who also founded Bolle.

Please check out, and compare Haber Vision's quality products, verses our competition. www.habervision.com

PS... Insert the code LWBJF, for an even better discount on your premium Polarized eyewear.

There will be a great Haber Vision sponsor package up for grabs, at the LWBJF Championship.

Thank you Haber Vision, for your support!


----------



## Jerk

I ordered two pairs already.  Looks like good stuff!
Thanks to Haber Vision.


----------



## russ010

HAWGHUNNA said:


> Lil' Water Bassin' is proud to announce that The LWB Jonboat Federation is now a partner with Haber Vision.
> Haber Vision, is a premium Polarized sunglass company. The company is owned by Steve Haber, who also founded Bolle.
> 
> Please check out, and compare Haber Vision's quality products, verses our competition. www.habervision.com
> 
> PS... Insert the code LWBJF, for an even better discount on your premium Polarized eyewear.
> 
> There will be a great Haber Vision sponsor package up for grabs, at the LWBJF Championship.
> 
> Thank you Haber Vision, for your support!



I may have messed up... but LWBJF didn't work for me for an additional discount. Here is the message I received: The code "LWBJF" you entered is incorrect or no longer valid.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I'm sorry that you had problems with our code Russ. They just got our logo on the partners page, yesterday.

I will get it straightened out for ya on Tuesday.

Thanks for checking out the products.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I just spoke with Haber Vision. Please use the Affinity box, when using the LWBJF code. Thanks


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The LWBJF has gained a verbal agreement to hold our first annual "WACKEM'S" Lil' Water Bass Jonboat Federation Championship, on Lake John Robinson, in Greer South Carolina.

http://maps.google.com/maps?q=lake+...5,0.153637&gl=us&hnear=Lake+Robinson&t=m&z=13

I have a meeting with the Lake Warden next Saturdy, to finalize everything.

The LWBJF is very thankful to the Lake John Robinson Commitee, or allowing us to hold our first annual Jonboat Federation Championship on their Facilities.


----------



## Rowdy1974

Very nice!  Will prefishing be allowed on this lake before the Championship?

Thanks again to Wackem Crazy Baits, Coleman and all of the sponsors for the shot at winning a brand new Carolina Skiff, outboard motor and all of the other nice prizes!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Lake Robinson is off limits for practice!!!


----------



## LIPS

I just saw a Coleman 5 hp at dicks. Everything on it is identical to the parsing motors I sell. Nice motor.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

If you have qualified to compete in the 2012 Lil' Water Bassin' Championship, please follow the list of things on www.sportsmanliving.com that must  be taken care of, before the event date, of October 13th 2012.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

I've just ordered a "Laser Etched" Wackem Crazy Baits' Lil Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation Championship Plaque, for the winner of this event. You have to see this work, to truly appreciate the beauty. I will post a pic, as soon as I receive it.

This new wave, solid wooden plaque, is being shaped and laser etched by Francis Construction. The plaque will carry the Wackem logo, LWBJF logo, and the font - "2012 Champion, Lake Robinson, Greer South Carolina, Oct. 13th 2012".

Thanks, to Francis Construction, for your sponsor support towards The LWBJF Championship.

P.S .... Each Constant Threat Baits' 2013 LWBJF AOY Divisional Winner, will receive a laser etched plaque, sporting the "Constant Threat Baits Logo", and divisional AOY 2013 (GA,.ALA., or NC.) information.

Lil' Water Bassin' Georgia, will also be awarding similar lazer etched plaques, purchased through Francis Construction, for our 2013 season.


----------



## LIPS

Sounds cool


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Guys, we just gained more associate sponsor support.

http://www.myswimbait.com/ has mailed us 6 T-Shirts to be distributed at the LWBJF Championship.

Please check out this new web site, for swim bait enthusiast.

The LWBJF, appreciate your support, My Swim Baits. com


----------



## Buzzerbaits

Hey there Terry. What is the difference between this and the J-Bait. Is it just the name change?  FISH ON!!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Buzzerbaits said:


> Hey there Terry. What is the difference between this and the J-Bait. Is it just the name change?  FISH ON!!



Mike, 
         Lil' Water Bassin' now has 3 divisions. We still have the Georgia division (that you were a member of, for several years). We have a division in Alabama, and we also have a division in North Carolina. The Federation Championship will be for Federation members only.

The 2012 Wackem's - Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation Championship, will be held on Lake Robinson, in Greer South Carolina. This is some what, a central location for the 3 Lil' Water Bassin; divisions.

At the end of the 2011 LWB season, I mentioned to our Primary Sponsor (Wackem Crazy Baits), about an idea that I've had for several years, of trying to form a Jonboat Federation. Wackem, really liked the idea, and brought their relationship with Carolina Skiff along as an associate sponsor for the LWB Jonboat Federation Championship.

All LWB Divisions, have put our membership fees together to fund the payouts in the Championship, and as you can see in the first post of this thread, we have support from several awesome associate sponsors. We are continuing our search for sponsors, and Jonboat Clubs, who are interested in helping to stregthen our Federation.

The Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation commitee, is having a meeting, following the 2012 LWBJF Championship, to structure the future of the Federation. We have 2 more clubs, joining from North Carolina in 2013. And, We have Jonboat Clubs in Georgia, South Carolina, and Florida, awaiting to see what our 2013 structure will be. 

The J-BAIT was organized to be the Georgia State Championship, for Jonboat Clubs. Hope this explanation makes since.

P.S ..... Good to hear from ya, Buzzer!


----------



## Buzzerbaits

Thanks terry. Sounds like you have put together another great tour trail..  Good luck and god bless you and your family .  Buzzer(  thanks for giving me the name buzzer about 15 yrs ago) ..


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Buzzerbaits said:


> Thanks terry. Sounds like you have put together another great tour trail..  Good luck and god bless you and your family .  Buzzer(  thanks for giving me the name buzzer about 15 yrs ago) ..



Thanks. There's actually 3 of us, that started the LWBJF, Mike. We think that others will join us soon, to help further along our efforts. 

Anyone who had/has confidence enough in a Buzz Bait, to throw it all day long, deserves the nick name "BUZZER"!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

TinBoats.Net has agreed to become an associate sponsor for The LWBJF Championship. A package is being shipped our way.

http://www.tinboats.net/ is a website that was designed to discuss anything and everything, concerning Jonboats (Aluminum Boats).

Please vist/join the site. And let Jim (The Administrator) know that The Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation, truly appreciates tinboats.net's support.


----------



## LIPS

Are we there yet?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Twenty one days. I'm with you, brother. Getting pumped about this Championship!


----------



## dsims07

Hey if ya'll find out anything on Lake Robinson do share please its very limited info!


----------



## Jerk

What I'm hearing aint good............for y'all........   : )


----------



## dsims07

Man we are like a wal mart radio we don't play!


----------



## LIPS

Lol just paint my boat charcoal with a gray liner and I would like the 15hpformat Coleman and brown lenses on my glasses


----------



## LIPS

Im rolling out Friday morning early. Anybody want to get a convoy headed to south Carolina?


----------



## Jerk

We will be there already!  See ya then!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

LIPS said:


> Im rolling out Friday morning early. Anybody want to get a convoy headed to south Carolina?



I gotta wait for Jr. to get off work,before heading out.


----------



## dsims07

What time you leaving? We leaving Bama at 10-11 I live on the state line.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Well, the time has came. I can't wait to meet the Federation members who qualified to complete in our first annual Championship. I talked to the club president, of the South Carolina Jonboat club this week, and he is discussing the possibility of them joining the Federation, with his members. We should get their answer at the weigh in,this Saturday.

Everyone have a safe trip, and let's go have some fun.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Had a blast. LWB Ga. GOT SPANKED!!!

Mike Standridge, from NC is the LWBJF Championship.

Full details to come.


----------



## LIPS

Awesome job bro! Atleast part of Jerknlips showed out.


----------



## Jerk

Thanks to Terry, Daniel, Phil from Wackem, and everyone else for making this happen. Good things ahead for the Federation. 

Its a different excitement netting a five pounder with a Carolina Skiff on the line. Awesome day.


----------



## NCRIVERRAT

Congrats on the new boat Jerk. 
And thanks for the $50 too. (I bet Junior you was bringing the loot back, he took the field). I told him all he had to beat was his brother and that would come easy.
Get 'em again next year!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randall

Congrats Jerk!


----------



## LIPS

Randall said:


> Congrats Jerk!



Hey thanks for your sponsorship Randal. That was a pretty bait BAMA BOY won. makes me wants buy another.


----------



## Jerk

Hey, I didn't realize that was one of your swimbaits Randall. Thanks, man!  That thing was awesome.  Doug from Alabama won it I believe.  Sorry rascal!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Please, allow me to apologize for my delay. I have just now, stopped diving, since Friday @ noon 

I would first, like to thank ..... The owners of Wackem Crazy Baits, for believing in, and supporting the idea of Lil' Water Bassin', wanting to try to form a Jonboat Federation. By you guys taking on the primary sponsor roll, the ground work was set for me to contact Daniel Sims (Pres. LWB BAMA), & Micheal Standridge (Pres. NC LWB). 

Next, I want to thank the guys to whom without, the Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation would not have been born. Daniel Sims & Micheal Standridge, you guys will never understand what it means to me and this organization, to have you two guys in leadership rolls for your respective divisions of The LWBJF. You have both done an awesome job in building, promoting, and directing brand new clubs to lay down a strong foundation for the future of this organization.

Next, I want to thank each and every member that joined one of our three divisions in 2013. Each of you guys, as  Federation Members, are the strength of the foundation that has been formed. I would also like to thank each of you guys, for supporting, and showing up to compete in our first annual LWBJF Championship. Thanks guys!!!!

Next, I want to thank each and every sponsor that supported the idea of LWB wanting to try to build a Jonboat Federation, and ultimatly, a Federation Championship like no other. Our first annual LWBJF Championship, was a great success ..... thanks to each and every one of you guys (listed in the #1 post of this thread).

And now, I want to thank the State of South Carolina, their DNR agents, and the lake warden(s) at Lake John Robinson, for your willingness to host Lil' Water Bassin's first annual Jonboat Federation Championship, and also for the hospitallity that we were given.

I also want to thank Mr. Ken Wilson, the President of a Jonboat Club in South Carolina, for joining us at the weigh-in, and discussing the possibility of becoming involved in the LWBJF.

P.S ..... A Big Thanks goes out to The GON @ AON, for the support that you guys have given this effort, as well.

This is only the beginning. A JONBOAT FEDERATION IS BORN!

Thanks, Everyone!


----------



## Chris S.

Glad it went well for you all Terry as I know you have wanted this for a long time...you and I have had many conversations about the jonboat sport growing and it obviously has.I look forward to fishing with lwb again in 2013....Well done and Congrats.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Full results can be viewed on the LWB Forum link below.....

http://www.sportsmanliving.com/forum/showthread.php?224-2012-champs


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

After the tournament, we had a brief discussion about the 2013 LWBJF Championship.

Lake Robinson in Greer South Carolina, is scheduled to, once again host the Championship. The location will change however, should a club from Florida and/or South Carolina decided to join the Federation. We want to keep the traveling distance as equally as possible, between the divisions, while still keeping everyone off of their home waters (a lake that is on ones schedule).

The 2013 Championship is formatted for a two person per team competition. A 10 hp limit has been determined, if Lake Robinson hosts the 2013 Championship. A LWBJF Banquet date has been set for December 1st 2012. We should know enough about the 2013 season by then, to finalize this format.

Sponsor announcements will be made soon.

Come on over, join one of the Federated Jonboat Divisions, and help us grow.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Chris S. said:


> Glad it went well for you all Terry as I know you have wanted this for a long time...you and I have had many conversations about the jonboat sport growing and it obviously has.I look forward to fishing with lwb again in 2013....Well done and Congrats.



Thanks, Chris!

It took some help from a lot of people, to see this idea through. As I've mentioned, we have awesome sponsor support, great leadership, and members who believe in helping to build this organization. I appreciate the fact, that you have recognized, that the idea has became a successful reality.

Look forward to having you join the federation next year, my friend.


----------

